# 4 vues style photomaton sur ecran



## yabr (12 Septembre 2012)

bonjour à tous

Je recherche une application iphone ou ipad pour obtenir à l'ecran 4 photos differentes comme le donnerait un photomaton...
but : faire essayer à une personnes 4 maquillages differents afin qu'elle opte pour celui qui lui convient le mieux....
qui connait cela????



Grand merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h38 ----------




yabr a dit:


> bonjour à tous
> 
> Je recherche une application iphone ou ipad pour obtenir à l'ecran 4 photos differentes comme le donnerait un photomaton...
> but : faire essayer à une personnes 4 maquillages differents afin qu'elle opte pour celui qui lui convient le mieux....
> ...



j'ai bien trouvé incredibooth mais  il delivre des bandelettes de 4 photos ,moi il me faut 4 photos qui occupent tout l'ecran...


----------



## Simbouesse (12 Septembre 2012)

Il y a bien laphotocabine, mais elle met un effet vieilli sur les photos qui ne va sûrement pas t'aider... 

Sinon en payante il y a Instamaton qui fait exactement ce que tu veux pour 0,79 !


----------



## yabr (12 Septembre 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Il y a bien laphotocabine, mais elle met un effet vieilli sur les photos qui ne va sûrement pas t'aider...
> 
> Sinon en payante il y a Instamaton qui fait exactement ce que tu veux pour 0,79 !



je te remercie....eh ben on va tester instamaton....


----------



## yabr (14 Septembre 2012)

bonjour

finalement pas terrible l'application.....
trop compliquee...
c'est pour utiliser en magasin....

rien d'autre???


----------

